# New Macbook Pro makes a pretty good Windows 7 machine



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yesterday I loaded up Windows 7 using bootcamp into my 13" i5 Macbook Pro. I was actually surprised on how well it runs. The Windows index rating is 5.5 but that was because of the video. The other readings were 6 and above.

I'm really liking this thing. It's much faster than my 2009 Macbook Pro.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Did you use 32-bit or 64-bit Windows?

We just got our first Mac (Mini) for my wife and daughter last week and now I am just looking for a reason to get me a MacBook Pro. But I definitely need Windows on a laptop.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Did you use 32-bit or 64-bit Windows?
> 
> We just got our first Mac (Mini) for my wife and daughter last week and now I am just looking for a reason to get me a MacBook Pro. But I definitely need Windows on a laptop.


Running Windows 7 64-bit on my new MacBook Air and it rocks! That machine is fast and thin.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Herdfan said:


> Did you use 32-bit or 64-bit Windows?
> 
> We just got our first Mac (Mini) for my wife and daughter last week and now I am just looking for a reason to get me a MacBook Pro. But I definitely need Windows on a laptop.


I'm running the 32-bit version.

Hansen is right. It pretty much rocks. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hansen said:


> Running Windows 7 64-bit on my new MacBook Air and it rocks! That machine is fast and thin.


What's the processor in that? How much RAM? I have a year old Air, 1.86 GHz with two Gigs, and it just feels slower than my 4 year old MBP, with four Gigs.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

My daughter is starting college in August. As a Music Major, she is REQUIRED to purchase the Mac Book Pro from the school (along with all the music software and a midi keyboard). Fortunately, their deal is great. She was worried that she doesn't know Macs, so this news about running W7 may be just the ticket. Maybe I'll Bootcamp and W7 her Mac Book when she gets it.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

dmspen said:


> She was worried that she doesn't know Macs


It works like Windows _should_ work... so if she knows Windows, she'll be fine. :lol:

This may help as well: http://www.apple.com/support/mac101/


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dmspen said:


> My daughter is starting college in August. As a Music Major, she is REQUIRED to purchase the Mac Book Pro from the school (along with all the music software and a midi keyboard). Fortunately, their deal is great. She was worried that she doesn't know Macs, so this news about running W7 may be just the ticket. Maybe I'll Bootcamp and W7 her Mac Book when she gets it.


Should work fine. Just be sure you get a full version disc (not the upgrade) of W7 or it won't work. I got an OEM for $125. The Apple drivers are on the OSX install disc that comes with the Macbook Pro. All you do is run the Bootcamp utility, load W7 then load the Apple drivers and your done.

The setup guide is here: http://manuals.info.apple.com/en/boot_camp_install-setup.pdf


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

dmspen said:


> My daughter is starting college in August. As a Music Major, she is REQUIRED to purchase the Mac Book Pro from the school (along with all the music software and a midi keyboard). Fortunately, their deal is great. She was worried that she doesn't know Macs, so this news about running W7 may be just the ticket. Maybe I'll Bootcamp and W7 her Mac Book when she gets it.


That's a load of crap. I was a music major (well, 15 years ago) and we needed computers but all of the music software's available for both Mac and PC, whether it's Finale or Sibelius.

I hate when they do that.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> What's the processor in that? How much RAM? I have a year old Air, 1.86 GHz with two Gigs, and it just feels slower than my 4 year old MBP, with four Gigs.


Same CPU speed. 2 gigs memory but think might be faster bus speed. Big difference is the SSD. Very fast.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

best use for a mac award :lol:


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Like Hackintosh is the best use for a PC


----------

